# Need Info for Lake St. Clair Guided Duck Hunt



## Tron (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anybody know a good guide for a Lake St. Clair (U.S. waters) layout hunt? I've been looking around the forum for about an hour now, and haven't been able to find anything. If there's a classified section or something listing guide services, please show me where.


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Sure, Call Lou Tish at Lock Stock & Barrell, he will help you out.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

people guide lsc? crazy


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

perchy87 said:


> people guide lsc? crazy


 Why exactly is it "crazy"?


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Rob Soulliere guides also. 586-790-6005

Old Thread:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78806


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Zofchak said:


> Why exactly is it "crazy"?


trying to guide a hunt on lsc during season...especially on a weekend, in lets say mid nov? that lake is a warzone!! has been plenty of days leaving the draw after being shot down drove past a few ramps with the "sorry full" sign out front


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

perchy87 said:


> trying to guide a hunt on lsc during season...especially on a weekend, in lets say mid nov? that lake is a warzone!! has been plenty of days leaving the draw after being shot down drove past a few ramps with the "sorry full" sign out front


Yeah but think about what you just said *..."leaving the draw after being shot down drove past a few ramps with the "sorry full" sign out front"*

So we're talking like 6am ish? Of course the major lots may be full, especially on a weekend. But guys who are heading out as you stand in line at the bingo have room. And frankly, back in the late 80's/early 90's when I hunted Harsens a lot, and did the drawing like you, we would go have breakfast, then head out about 9 or 10 and we hardly ever found the lots full. Maybe it's changed?


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jan 4, 2010)

and huntin the lottery draw isnt a war zone???? and at least those guys in the lot are huntin....not goin home to sit on the couch....and theres alot of room on lsc...wasnt bad last november....jus my opinion


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

perchy87 said:


> people guide lsc? crazy


if i was a puddle hunter and i wanted to experience a LSC layout shoot...I"m not gonna go buy the gear and do it myself. There is reasons for guiding (not a big fan of guiding) but there is a need. In this case theres definitely a need.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if i was a puddle hunter and i wanted to experience a LSC layout shoot...I"m not gonna go buy the gear and do it myself. There is reasons for guiding (not a big fan of guiding) but there is a need. In this case theres definitely a need.


The biggest is you have approximately 1.5 million people within close distance, and of that...what...maybe a few thousand city dwelling waterfowlers too? YA THINK? :lol: Yeah, I can see the need.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I suppose the next thing we'll find out is that there are guides operating on Chesapeake Bay or in Stuttgart or Devils Lake....what'll those rascals think of next??


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

KLR said:


> I suppose the next thing we'll find out is that there are guides operating on Chesapeake Bay or in Stuttgart or Devils Lake....what'll those rascals think of next??


Me thinks someone needs to fire up that big new yammy and go for a 
ride.........


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> I suppose the next thing we'll find out is that there are guides operating on Chesapeake Bay or in Stuttgart or Devils Lake....what'll those rascals think of next??


you mean they hunt ducks in those places?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike L said:


> Me thinks someone needs to fire up that big new yammy and go for a
> ride.........


Oh she's been fired up, still fishing and pleasure cruisin' - won't be long 'til the serious work starts.




just ducky said:


> you mean they hunt ducks in those places?


Not that I've heard. Pure unsubstantiated rumor.


----------

